# Coochiemudlow - Sat 2nd Feb



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

G'day all,

Anyone interested in joining us for a paddle & fish around coochie?

Will be hitting the water around 6.30am, launching from the VMR boat ramp at Vicky Point.

High Tide is 2.41 meters @ 10.23am

PM or email me if you are interested. Look for the white falcon with 2 swings ontop.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Have a good day, got family stuff in the am.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Was a little later than planned getting out onto the water. Found the parking to be very restrictive (2 hours max) boat trailers only!! :evil: on-site

But a lot of other kayakers parked.

Anyway only about 200 metres out and the wind picked up. Blew like crazy. Did try SP's with various weight jig heads - but doubt I could get any real depth. Certainly no nudges. Sea breeze reckoned it was 25 knotts with gusts +30.

Can't say I could argue with that - bloody hard work. We ended up just circumnavigating the Island, all 12 kilometres of paddling. Nice exercise all the same.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

